
Safer to Puff, E-Cigarettes Can’t Shake Their Reputation as a Menace - helloworld
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/health/e-cigarette-vape-njoy-bankruptcy.html
======
xkcd-sucks
To be fair, there are still people people in decision-making positions who
were alive in the "4 out of 5 doctors smoke Marlboroughs" days.

And, it's hardly more hysterical than other american public safety fears re:
terrorism, children, drugs etc.

